# Omsk. The city in Siberia



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Omsk is the second-largest Siberian city after Novosibirsk. It was founded in 1716. Now its population is 1,160,670 people.
Some facts about Omsk:
- In 1822 Omsk became an administrative capital of Western Siberia
- During the 1850s Fyodor Dostoyevsky served his sentence in an Omsk katorga prison
- Development of the city was catalyzed with the construction of the Trans-Siberian Railway in the 1890s
- Soon after the October Revolution, anti-Bolshevik White forces seized control of Omsk. The "Provisional All-Russian Government" was established here in 1918, headed by the Arctic explorer and decorated war hero Admiral Kolchak. Omsk was proclaimed the capital of Russia, and its central bank was tasked with safekeeping the former empire's gold reserves


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos; please post more


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

*The territory of the Omsk fortress*

Tobolsk gate. Built in 1791-1794































The monetary larder. Built in 1793


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The artillery arsenal. Built in 1792, reconstructed in 1870s





















The engineering manufactory. Built in 1843. Now it is repaired











The disciplinary companies barracks. Built in 1833











And some new buildings


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The kitchen & dining room for Omsk Reserve Battalion. Built in 1902































The wagon train shed. Built in 1902





















Irtysh gate. Destroyed in 1930s. Rebuilt in 2010-2011


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The former Omsk Military District headquarters. Built in 1915-1917











The house of Omsk fortress commandants. Built in 1799











The former Lutheran Church. Built in 1791











Omsk gate











The heat station. Built in 1916











Barracks of the 43rd Siberian Rifle Regiment. Built in 1915-1917


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The military assembly. Built in 1861, 1908.











The Guardhouse. Built in 1781-1782































Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The residential houses of officers of Omsk Military District. Built in 1914


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Tara (Tarskie) gate. Destroyed in 1959. Rebuilt in 1991





















Earl Fyodor Golovin is a Siberian vicegerent & warlord



















































The former men's gymnasium. Built in 1876. The third level was overbuilt in 1920s


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The Dormition Cathedral in Omsk is one of the largest churches in Siberia. Its fanciful design of many shapes and colors utilizes a plethora of elements from the Russian and Byzantine medieval architectural vocabulary. The main square of Omsk takes its name from the cathedral.

The church was consecrated in 1898. It was shut down after the Russian Revolution and was blown up in 1935. It was rebuilt in the early 21st century.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The details of the Dormition Cathedral


----------



## Sivar74 (Nov 12, 2012)

interesting and peacefull city


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

splendid! thanks for sharing


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Sobornaya Square











The statue "Children feeding penguins"





















The former paramedic school. Built in 1883











The former warehouse of stock company of agricultural machines "R. and T. Elvorti". Built in 1913











The former office of stock company of agricultural machines "Gelfrih-Sade". Built in 1911


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

The former office of stock company of agricultural machines "R. and T. Elvorti". Built in 1911-1914


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome architecture of the church and most of the buildings are massively built.
BTW, how many winter months is the city covered with snow?


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

alexander2000 said:


> BTW, how many winter months is the city covered with snow?


The city is usually covered with snow during five months.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Tarskaya Street











The House of Dolzhenko. Built in 1900s































The House of Pechenin. Built in the late 19th century.


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Wooden buildings of Tarskaya Street


----------



## D-Man Mongol (Aug 27, 2009)

Wooden buildings of Tarskaya Street


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a beautiful, slow-paced but historic city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Oms is really looking good. I like thye old architecture, especially the details of the wooden buildings.
Nice shots! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Avangard-55 said:


>


Hey, I remember seeing this work of art in Bratislava. Same artist?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> a beautiful, slow-paced but historic city.


Yes, it's really beautiful. But I wouldn't say it's slow-paced (although it looks so on the photos).



Benonie said:


> Oms is really looking good. I like thye old architecture, especially the details of the wooden buildings.
> Nice shots! kay:


Yes, I hope they will restore them always and not destroy so much of them. That's typically Siberian-architecture. And I also hope they won't build skyscrapers in Omsk.



Benonie said:


> Hey, I remember seeing this work of art in Bratislava. Same artist?


The mayor of Omsk saw it in Bratislava and brought the idea to Omsk. It was built in 1998 by Noryshev and Vakhitov.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*The central station*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*The central station*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Percov street*









*Gercen street*









*Partizan and Lenin street crossing*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Residence of Admiral A. V. Kolchak*









*Green roof, typically for Russia*









*Mayakovskiy Cinema Theater*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Dinamo stadium*









*Crossing of Lenin and Tara streets*









*The Omsk shopping mall (1980)*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*The Bukhgolc-Plaza*









*The musical theater*









*Svyato-Uspenskiy Kafedralniy Sobor (Holy-Assumption Cathedral)*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Ваня (Jul 10, 2011)

https://fotki.yandex.ru









https://vk.com/1oomestomska


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Photos of Eugene Chigrinski


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Impressive pictures!


----------



## Ваня (Jul 10, 2011)

IMG_2709 by Andrey Kutuzov, on Flickr

IMG_2715 by Andrey Kutuzov, on Flickr

_ALX6571 by Alexey Dergachev, on Flickr


----------



## Ваня (Jul 10, 2011)

*Old Omsk*


----------



## Ваня (Jul 10, 2011)

*Омск*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

some new photos


AlexP said:


>


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city is beautiful specially the older section, and yes, it has quite a vibrant atmosphere.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

gelio


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

gelio


----------

